# House hunting trips... Good or bad???



## Dodger1music (May 12, 2014)

I have been contacted by a company who are offering to pay and take me in a house hunting trip in turkey... It seems inviting but don't like the idea of the hard sell technique.... Any experience with any of these companies????


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Personally I'd be wary of being pushed into something you later regret. There are agents who don't do this and will still guide you round the choices available.


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

Be careful. There are some offices that try to trick you into such a trip and afterwards charge you for every house they showed to you because it says so in their "general conditions." Unfortunately there are some bad guys in every country.


----------

